# H-AS PHARMA anniversary sales was extended



## h-as.pharma (Jul 2, 2015)

hi buddies, take good advantage of our anniversary sales and bulk for your autume.


----------



## jcsl (Jul 3, 2015)

ive made more orders from these guys then I can count, never had a problem, get in on this sale, its legit


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 5, 2015)

Thx brother!



jcsl said:


> ive made more orders from these guys then I can count, never had a problem, get in on this sale, its legit


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 7, 2015)

Our anniversary sales was extended, do not hesitate to let me know if anything we could help.


----------



## jj212 (Jul 13, 2015)

H-as.pharma is awesome with their response time, prices and overall service. Recommend to anyone. Their special going on right now is outstanding as well

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 14, 2015)

Thx for the recommendation brother


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 18, 2015)

Only less than two weeks left...


----------



## JR. (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey guys ive done my homework, I need to contact you today!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 23, 2015)

hi brother, feel free to contact me via email.



JR. said:


> Hey guys ive done my homework, I need to contact you today!


----------



## dwnshft (Jul 27, 2015)

I just have to say again how awesome these guys are, and with the sale, I stocked up. Such amazing response time (customer service), fastest shipping out of anyone I have ever ordered from, (please keep in mind shipping depends on where you live so I'm going to stay away from saying how fast, but freaking fast!) The product is amazing, I get blood work done and it's all legit. The packaging when you get it will make you say "holy shit!" Out loud, good stuff, great price, the guy emails you back super fast with any questions or concerns, can't say enough about these folks, they really know what they're doing.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Jul 29, 2015)

Just contacted you brother via email


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 30, 2015)

Have not received your email brother, pls let me know your email address in pm. 



bigdog6693 said:


> Just contacted you brother via email


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 30, 2015)

Glad to hear your feedback brother



dwnshft said:


> I just have to say again how awesome these guys are, and with the sale, I stocked up. Such amazing response time (customer service), fastest shipping out of anyone I have ever ordered from, (please keep in mind shipping depends on where you live so I'm going to stay away from saying how fast, but freaking fast!) The product is amazing, I get blood work done and it's all legit. The packaging when you get it will make you say "holy shit!" Out loud, good stuff, great price, the guy emails you back super fast with any questions or concerns, can't say enough about these folks, they really know what they're doing.


----------



## jj212 (Feb 28, 2016)

Just made another order with h-as pharma and as mentioned before response time is outstanding. Can't wait to get my gear. Will post when it arrives


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 1, 2016)

Can't wait to see your TD with porn : )




jj212 said:


> Just made another order with h-as pharma and as mentioned before response time is outstanding. Can't wait to get my gear. Will post when it arrives
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stat42 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bump!


H-as Pharma


----------

